# What Dry Shampoo?



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

What dry shampoo is best for my new maltese puppy 11 weeks? Its technically my wifes dog and she is not going to be bathing a wet dog, just the way it is. So a dry shampoo really is the best option for us. 

So what is the best one and can we use it on the face as well?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wait... before i stick my foot in my mouth... are you saying you don't expect to ever bathe your dog (in water, with shampoo and conditioner)? 

dry bathing is a temporary solution, used in between regular baths. it's typically used after a surgery or as a quick clean up when regular bathing can't be done. 
maltese need baths, there’s just no way around it.
and maltese, since they are white, tend to get dirty and grimy and NEED a bath at least every two weeks. mine get bathed AT LEAST that much. they regularly get bathed in the warmer months once a week since they are outdoors and have the opportunity to come in contact with...well...dirt! LOL.

also, a dirty dog is a nightmare to groom. they mat like no ones business if they aren’t properly cleaned, and nobody wants that. it's not a walk in the park for the owner or the maltese. actually, it's quite painful to demat a dog.

if you don't plan on bathing your dog once a week and groom it every day, then you should expect to shell out a fair bit of money on professional groomings. malts need a LOT of TLC and that includes extensive grooming. there's just no alternative to conventional bathing.

happy holidays!


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

no she will be bathed by the groomer. I'm sure I will be able to get my wife to bathe here or I'll do it when need be, but I definately need some dry shampooing ideas.



> wait... before i stick my foot in my mouth... are you saying you don't expect to ever bathe your dog (in water, with shampoo and conditioner)?
> 
> dry bathing is a temporary solution, used in between regular baths. it's typically used after a surgery or as a quick clean up when regular bathing can't be done.
> maltese need baths, there’s just no way around it.
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer to do a waterless shampoo. Spray on, blot off with a towel. I like Proline selfrinse plus (I just pour it into a spray bottle and spray to the area I want). I also like Absolutely Natural Groom Aid. 

Baby wipes (no scent, no alcohol) are very handy for quick clean ups. We always have them around.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I use Christensen Show-Off. It cleans well, not too perfumed and leaves your baby smelling fresh. It also brightens a white coat. I gave you the link there if you would like to read about it.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

> I use Christensen Show-Off. It cleans well, not too perfumed and leaves your baby smelling fresh. It also brightens a white coat. I gave you the link there if you would like to read about it.[/B]



waterless would be fine, I guess I got the terms mixed up. I have read about the show-off and something called bio-groom waterless, also herb doctor dry shampoo and miracle coat waterless shampoo. Are all of these about the same or are some better than others?

What do I brush her with when using these? Do I use a pin bristle brush, a fine tooth flea comb or what?


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

lastly, off all the ones mentioned, are they all tearless for the animal?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I prefer to do a waterless shampoo. Spray on, blot off with a towel. I like Proline selfrinse plus (I just pour it into a spray bottle and spray to the area I want). I also like Absolutely Natural Groom Aid.
> 
> Baby wipes (no scent, no alcohol) are very handy for quick clean ups. We always have them around.[/B]


Proline Self Rinse is my favorite. It even works on urine stains.

To answer your question, I don't think any of the waterless shamppos are tearless.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493358
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks the proline does look nice. As does the Show-off. the Bio Groom waterless says it is tearless, so that would definately be a plus.

So how do I comb it through or brush it through or what?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What kind of grooming supplies do you have? A "waterless" shampoo isn't really dry. It's a spray, the dog still gets wet and needs to be dried. Basically it is a spot cleaner. Your pin brush is a brush without the heads on the pin or balls on the ends. A metal comb that is medium/fine is good for combing out little mats. A face comb, sometimes called a cat comb is good to have for the face. A soft slicker brush is good to have on hand too. And of course a blow dryer. One with low heat on it. 
Sounds like you have your hands full. Maltese need grooming frequently. Unless you have her cut down with a 10 blade and just leave her ear and tail hair they are high maintanence. 
I use the proline for poopy butt clean ups. Or urine on the boys legs and other parts. 
Tina


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd suggest you go to our grooming section and read, read, read!

As Tina said, Maltese are extremely high maintenance as far as grooming goes. You will need to invest in some basic grooming supplies and you will find great suggestions and links in that section. I'd personally recommend starting with a Madan pin brush and a Chris Christensen Buttercomb. You'll need to get your puppy used to daily brushings unless you plan to keep her shaved. Mats are a real problem with Maltese and you will have to learn how to brush and comb her properly to prevent them.

White dogs get dirty pretty quickly so either you or your wife will probably want to learn to bathe her yourself. Waterless shampoos are good for a quick touch up, but can't replace regular baths. I keep Lady in a puppy cut, but she still gets bathed weekly and her face washed everyday.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think any of the no rinse shampoos are tear-free. I use no alcohol/fragrance free baby wipes for daily cleaning of the face and or eyes. They also work well for sanitary clean ups of the hiney or peepee.


----------

